# Happy 2nd Birthday STARK!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

_**Stark turns 2 years old tomorrow but we are headed back home for 3 days and will not have access to the internet during that time. I didn't want his birthday thread to be delayed so I am posting it today but will add photo's when I get back into town Tuesday night.**_



Bubba, 

I can’t believe it, your two today!

As I look back over the last couple of years we shared together, I can’t help but smile and laugh. We have been through so much together in such a short amount of time. 

I can proudly say that the dog you are today is one that I can be proud to call my baby. Yes, we are still working out a few kinks in both your behaviour and my leadership skills but I think it is safe to say that we are both putting as much effort into it as we can.

You are always willing to follow me and participate in any silly adventure I can come up with from obedience classes, agility and schutzhund to hiking, dock diving and biking. You are always so willing to try new things for me and for that I am grateful.

This past month has been hard but with you by my side, I can go on. When I needed the strength to get up in the morning, you were the one to stick your cold nose under the comforters to remind me that everything was going to be okay. You and I are going to be okay.

The past two years with you has taught me so much. You taught me how to be a better dog owner, a better trainer and a better person. You continue to teach me every day and because of you, I can ensure that I will be a better owner, provider and protector for you and any other baby that enters my life. 

Stark, you make me smile, laugh, cry, scream, but most of all you make happy and content. You are my bestest friend and I know that the next year will only be better than the last two. I look forward to many, many more years with you! 

Happy 2nd Birthday Stark!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Stark!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Stark, you gorgeous beast!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Stark. What a handsome boy you've grown up to be. Chloe sends kisses and wishes for you to have many more happy and healthy years.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:birthday: such a handsome young man!!!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Have a very happy birthday Stark! Hope you had some presents, and get lots of doggy trears!! from Nero the dog and my owner lisa.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Stark!!


Couldn't say it better.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Happy birthday Stark, you handsome dog you!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hope your 3 day Birthday party at "home" will be everything you deserve Stark! Look forward to party pics when your mom returns to the board.
Happy 2nd Birthday, handsome!
:cake:~extra candle for the coming year


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome Stark!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stark!! 

I hope you both have a wonderful and safe trip 

Oh and we DO expect to see some b-day hat pictures when you come back


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Stark sends everyone doggy high-5's for the birthday wishes.

We are headed to my parents acreage so he will have a great time chasing bunnies, birds and just get to let loose and have some fun.

An ice cream trip is on the books as well, and don't worry, it wouldn't be a birthday without presents and of course his b-day hat photo's!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

happy birthday Stark!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Stark !!!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy bday!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stark!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Rookie's separated-at-birth-twin, Stark! I'm posting up his own b-day thread in a few minutes... unreal how similar they look!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Haapy Birthay, Happy Birthday Stark, it's your Happy Birthday, So party till it gets Dark!!! ;-)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He can't be two already! My, how time flies. Happy Birthday.


----------

